# Cummins men



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

So wheres all the cummins men out there? I'm seeing alot of Ford posts and what not....I myself converted to the cummins after my powerstroke. Had a 99 F-350 PS and loved it...My buddy is a Cummins freak and after he got his '06 we took it on a road trip to FLA. When we got got home, I went and traded my ford for a '05 cummins 3500, 4 door 6.5' bed and put my track racs on it. Got a plow lined up to be put on too, BOSS 8' trip edge. So...who else is a cummins fan? :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Good on ya! :thumbsup:
Support the Columbus,Indiana
economy.


----------



## bighammer (Nov 1, 2008)

'07 cummins trubo diesel, I just put it up for sale sunday and might have it sold, my girlfriend hates the pick-up and I have gotten the milk for free to long and now I think I need to buy the cow, so a ring is in the future. I pull everything with this truck, my cat telehandler, jobsite trailer, skidloader, boat..you name it, best truck I've ever owned....cummins are the best diesels on the market...


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

> cummins are the best diesels on the market...


Couldnt have said it better myself...NICE cummins..love the wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

I would agree that cummins is the best. Its the whole "Dodge" thing that gives it a bad name!! IMO, the Chevy/Gmc - duramax/allison, is the best all around package even though the cummins has a better reputation in the "engine" department.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

btw, sorry to hijack!


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I agree cummins are the best diesels on the market My 2002 2500 utility truck has almost 200,000 miles on it and I would drive it any where. I just wish dodge would make a truck to go with it I think they are getting closer now with the aisin auto trans ect. Every 30,000 miles track bar and ball joints since new. three lift pumps and two injection pumps I put in the updated lift pump and low fuel presure warning light and that ended the injection pump problem. Next new full sise will be a dodge if they make it till next year.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

wyoming 1 said:


> I agree cummins are the best diesels on the market My 2002 2500 utility truck has almost 200,000 miles on it and I would drive it any where. I just wish dodge would make a truck to go with it I think they are getting closer now with the aisin auto trans ect. Every 30,000 miles track bar and ball joints since new. three lift pumps and two injection pumps I put in the updated lift pump and low fuel presure warning light and that ended the injection pump problem. Next new full sise will be a dodge if they make it till next year.


 
2002? You forgot to mention the brakes!! Also, you can drive it anywhere except off road cause that rear diffy aint gonna help you out!!!


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

I own a 2002 chevy with the duramax and have never had to fix one thing on it. Brakes and tires that is it. it has 155k miles on it and will keep it till it's dead.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

:thumbup: Oh yeah! Had an '02 go 295k pulling a 24ft enclosed at least half the time, lift pumps three times and trans once. Now have '04 and a permanent lift pump with a FASS 150. Several other mods also.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Cummings is great(DODGE SUCKS). I have a three hundred thousand mile engine in a 50 thousand mile truck. Brand new in 02, have had nothing but problems with the DODGE portion of it. Bought a new FORD E-350 cutaway for work, now the dodge just drags my trailer to the dump>> All its good for anyway....(Here we go)???


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

charlesmd said:


> Cummings is great(DODGE SUCKS). I have a three hundred thousand mile engine in a 50 thousand mile truck. Brand new in 02, have had nothing but problems with the DODGE portion of it. Bought a new FORD E-350 cutaway for work, now the dodge just drags my trailer to the dump>> All its good for anyway....(Here we go)???


 The whole time I had my '02 I would agree with you. The dodge in it sucked and I missed my '96 Chevy for almost 300k miles. I forgot about my Chevy within two weeks of buying my '04 Cummins. Lots more power and way better ride and handling the '02. I am also on Cummins Forums alot as well as KLR650 as highmilageklr.


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

*'08 2500 Turbo*

Amazing power!!!:thumbsup: And the Mega Cab is like a small apt.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Gold Tie said:


> I would agree that cummins is the best. Its the whole "Dodge" thing that gives it a bad name!! IMO, the Chevy/Gmc - duramax/allison, is the best all around package even though the cummins has a better reputation in the "engine" department.


Now all GMC has to do is get rid of the "bowtie" and put a solid front axle in that truck! How many GMC/Chevy guys are sick of replacing their front ends?! Thats what swayed me from a duramax...known too many guys who are constanly having front end work..one who had a brand new duramax dump and the fuel tank rotted out of the thing.:no: Take my chances with the ol' dodge. No problems yet!


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

charlesmd said:


> *Cummings* is great(DODGE SUCKS).


cummi*NS* cheif....if your gona knock..at least get it right! :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

i love my 2001 cummins!!
in the process of chipping it and adding a FASS150


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was a Tech for GM and Chrysler and i have to admit the Cummins is the best diesel out there but i opted for the 06 D-max. I have had few problems with this truck and plan to keep it until the wheels fall off. I am currently looking into a 99 Powerstroke CCLB 4X4 with original 60k. The owner is 90 yrs old and doesnt drive it anymore. I plow his driveway for him and the truck has sat for the last 2 months untouched but plugged in otherwise.
IMO the ultimate truck would be an F-350 with a Cummins engine and a Allison tranny.


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have heard over the last year or so that Allison is not a Chevy/G.M. "dedicated" product, on several occasions I have been told that there are Dodge trucks out there with Allison transmissions in them (newer models).
I drive an '08 & theres' no Allison behind it.
I have searched online & found no evidence of this, I have gone to 2 Dodge dealers & both anwers were "I don't know". Does anyone have any info proving or disproving this???


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey ribuilder, don't know if this qualifies as a thread hi-jack, but if so, I'm sorry:001_unsure:


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

ribuilder said:


> Now all GMC has to do is get rid of the "bowtie" and put a solid front axle in that truck! How many GMC/Chevy guys are sick of replacing their front ends?! Thats what swayed me from a duramax...known too many guys who are constanly having front end work..one who had a brand new duramax dump and the fuel tank rotted out of the thing.:no: Take my chances with the ol' dodge. No problems yet!


Thats interesting... What exactly is going wrong with them? How are the gas tanks "rotting" out? Thats news to me but then again I am kinda a mantainance nazi.

Sway you are right about allison. They are not dedicated. They did successfully mate an allison with the cummins but cummins opted for the knock off of the allison called the aisin.

Woodchuck, That 99 powerstroke would be a good deal!!! That's when they were good engines!!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

All three makes and diesels can and will have problems.

Duramax had a lot of injector issues and a lot of 05's had overheating problems. GM did the right thing and uppped the injector warranties on early versions to 7 years and 200K miles. You still more than likely won't get a loaner diesel to use for work or pull your rv when you have to have all 8 injectors replaced. Best thing GM did was drop the 6.5 Detriot and hire Allison to build auto trannies.

Cummins also had a list of problems. The number one problem was blocks that had a #53 stamp on them. Lift pump and injector pumps are other problems. By the third generation 5.9 most of these problems were solved. The 6.7 seems to be a good motor so far but won't yield the fuel mileage like the first and second generation 5.9's.

Powerstroke (7.3) was great until Ford decided to jump the gun on the 6.0. I would buy a 5.9, 6.6, or 6.7 before I would consider a 6.0. I own 3 7.3's so won't be shopping for another diesel until I have a total of 1 million miles on them, right now sitting at 612K miles.

Hate to say it but Dodge for sure makes the lowest quality truck of the three. The good news is by 2003 they started making strong auto trannies. Ford makes great work trucks that ride like work trucks and GM makes decent trucks that ride like sedans.

Ford has reported that over $1,000,000,000 of warranty work was needed to keep the 6.0 on the road.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

bighammer said:


> '07 cummins trubo diesel, I just put it up for sale sunday and might have it sold, my girlfriend hates the pick-up and I have gotten the milk for free to long and now I think I need to buy the cow, so a ring is in the future. I pull everything with this truck, my cat telehandler, jobsite trailer, skidloader, boat..you name it, best truck I've ever owned....cummins are the best diesels on the market...


Those gotta be 22.5in semi wheels? Very sharp pick up. If it's got a 5.9 under the hood should be a very quick sale.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> All three makes and diesels can and will have problems.
> 
> Duramax had a lot of injector issues and a lot of 05's had overheating problems. GM did the right thing and uppped the injector warranties on early versions to 7 years and 200K miles. You still more than likely won't get a loaner diesel to use for work or pull your rv when you have to have all 8 injectors replaced. Best thing GM did was drop the 6.5 Detriot and hire Allison to build auto trannies.
> 
> ...


 
Well said dougger. I aggree they all have thier little qwerks, I had a 7.3 and I loved it. A fellow workmate got a 6.0 and it was in the shop almost immediatly with a alternator recall. My buddy had a 99 cummins with some of those probs mentioned... he has an '06 now and I have an '05, definatly marked improvments. If the cummins was in a Ford or GMC..thats what I'd be in! :thumbsup:


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

I would also prefer a GM, for the more comfortable interior. The lumbar support keeps sliding down after I get in an out a few times. Only real complaint about my '04 cummins. Lift pumps don't seem to be any better than in '02, I had replaced two within 90K miles before I installed a FASS 150, much smoother running truck now. I also checked mileage yesterday on a 180 mile round trip and I got 22.1 MPG! Not bad for 7700 lbs and 325's on 20's. The 5.9 is the main reason I have not puchased a new truck.....yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

MetalBender said:


> I would also prefer a GM, for the more comfortable interior. The lumbar support keeps sliding down after I get in an out a few times. Only real complaint about my '04 cummins. Lift pumps don't seem to be any better than in '02, I had replaced two within 90K miles before I installed a FASS 150, much smoother running truck now. I also checked mileage yesterday on a 180 mile round trip and I got 22.1 MPG! Not bad for 7700 lbs and 325's on 20's. The 5.9 is the main reason I have not puchased a new truck.....yet.:thumbsup:


 
Abosofrigginlutly! I've been doing some research on the FASS system..havent had any problems yet with with lift pumps, dont want to either. I'm gettin around 20 MPG..all i did so far was a muffler delete...sounds awesome. Think the FASS would be good preventative work? want to avoid headaches. thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

platinumLLC said:


> woodchuck...That is a common transplant. There are alot of fords out there with a cummins(fummins) and they also make an adapter to mate the true allison with the cummins in a ford. I had all the parts to do the conversion but then my F250 was in an accident. http://www.destroked.com/index.shtml
> 
> You can throw 1100 HP to the cummins.


why would you need an adapter? Just Buy the engine and transmission out of any number of medium duty trucks or school buses, that came originally with the Cummins and Allison Tranny.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ribuilder, yes the FASS would be good preventive maintance IMO. Truck runs much smoother, but the pump is a bit noisy. There my have been a slight increase in mpg also, and you can not fill up with the engine running because pump is constantly returning areated fuel. Lifetime warranty on FASS. Cummins Forums will get you more information than you could ever use. Muffler delete is cool, same here. Silencer ring is easy to remove from turbo and makes a nice whistle.:thumbsup:


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

MetalBender said:


> Ribuilder, yes the FASS would be good preventive maintance IMO. Truck runs much smoother, but the pump is a bit noisy. There my have been a slight increase in mpg also, and you can not fill up with the engine running because pump is constantly returning areated fuel. Lifetime warranty on FASS. Cummins Forums will get you more information than you could ever use. Muffler delete is cool, same here. Silencer ring is easy to remove from turbo and makes a nice whistle.:thumbsup:


 
Nice...its been a while since I visited the boys on the DTR or the other cummins forums. Gotta go do some looking. Got some time on my hands today..waiting for my plumbers and electricinas to finish! Who wants to work on a monday anyway....:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a 1946 Reo Speedwagon a couple years ago to restore and if the engine is not salvageable then i plan on doing a Cummins swap. I want to keep the truck as original as possible but the Cummins will at least keep it with the straight six theme. The truck sat indoors from 1954 until 2007 at which time i bought it. It now sits outside :sad: covered with a tarp until i get a garage built.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice truck! Looks like a good project:thumbsup:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

TempestV, most people that do the transplant keep a BTS or other built 4R100 tranny(BTS builds trannies for any HP and warrenties them). Plus if you go with the combo you mentioned you would have to do drive train modifications to get it to work with differential and drive shafts. I would rather just use a 600 bolt on plate.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Where are all the Toyota Tacoma Men at?? O dam wait....Sorry. I'll go now.:laughing:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

platinumLLC said:


> TempestV, most people that do the transplant keep a BTS or other built 4R100 tranny(BTS builds trannies for any HP and warrenties them). Plus if you go with the combo you mentioned you would have to do drive train modifications to get it to work with differential and drive shafts. I would rather just use a 600 bolt on plate.


BTS makes a great tranny but plan to dish out over $4K for one. Warranty is unlimited mileage, hp, and tq 2 years. Biggest drawback is one location in Arkansas but they will ship trannies. 

Suncoast also makes good trannies.

Ford offers two types of rebuilds one is around $2,200 and the other is the heavy duty version which goes for $3,000.

I got 167K hard miles on a $2K Ford rebuild behind a 7.3.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

platinumLLC said:


> TempestV, most people that do the transplant keep a BTS or other built 4R100 tranny(BTS builds trannies for any HP and warrenties them). Plus if you go with the combo you mentioned you would have to do drive train modifications to get it to work with differential and drive shafts. I would rather just use a 600 bolt on plate.


I'm not sure what you mean by a 600 bolt on plate. Are you saying that it is possible to get a Cummins/Allison combo in a ford without modifying the drivelines? I know that most Ford Cummins conversions use the Ford Transmission. I was talking about those that want to use the Allison.


----------



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

*I have a 07 4x4 dually, system one racks & delta extra large topsider alum toolboxes, the cummins is definitely better than my 01 Ford PSD, mileage is better also, I also like the quad cab & built in NAV. This is my 1st Dodge, had Fords since 78, no problems, wouldn't buy a Ford with their current diesel.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DavidWymore (Jan 21, 2010)

1995 2500 Xcab 4x4, NV4500, lockers, 38" mil surplus tires, tow/lift boom/12k winch in the bed for work, offroad recovery/scrap vehicles. 200k miles, putting out twice as much power as stock, gets beat on, doesn't complain. I would post a link to my photobucket for pics/vids of it, but not allowed yet.


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I have a friend that builds rock crawlers for a living. I came out to his shop and he had a brand new 4 door jeep that had about a hundred miles on it. 

He cut the tops of the doors off, built a cage for it, and it was heading somewhere else for a new 4 link suspension front and rear. After that the jeep was off to get a new cummins put in it. I was told dodge donated the truck, and after they yanked the motor they were gonna crush the truck. 

I just thought it was awesome to see someone cutting up a brand new jeep. By the way I think that jeep was on the cover of a 4 wheel drive magazine. Not sure which one though. That kid has been involved with a couple dozen cover trucks so it's hard to keep track of that. 

It just goes to show that if you want some serious torque and have an unlimited budget a cummins is a nice powerplant.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine is the silver one the other one is my sisters. Converted from a Ford man to the Dodge when the 6.0hhh no Powerjokes came out


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

newfy said:


> *I have a 07 4x4 dually, system one racks & delta extra large topsider alum toolboxes, the cummins is definitely better than my 01 Ford PSD, mileage is better also, I also like the quad cab & built in NAV. This is my 1st Dodge, had Fords since 78, no problems, wouldn't buy a Ford with their current diesel.:thumbsup:*



and i won't buy another gm/chrysler product as long as the govt. owns them.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Guys... Oh Yeah! Dodge Cummins all the way! As they say, *"I'd rather be cummin than strokin! "*
I have a 2001 HD2500 Cummins, I installed a Banks Power Pack system, unbelievable power and torque! (450hp/900lb-ft) but it gets even better, I bought a new 2005 HD2500 Cummins and installed a Banks 6 Gun bundle with Speed loader, pushing 550 hp and 1100 lb-ft. Smoking all 4 tires off the line and doing a 13 second quarter mile. :thumbsup:


----------

